# Rex - Sunset Slideshow



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Well Done - Beautiful Pics of a Beautiful Golden!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Stunning! what a great video I loved it.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Well done, beautiful golden in a beautiful setting and golden glow!1


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful video and handsome dog.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great slideshow--and welcome to the Forum.

By the way--what is the name of the Group singing in the background?

The Kinks?

SJ


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You certainly did get wonderful shots of Rex! That was a great video...and Rex has grown up since the snow slide video of him (which will always be a favorite with me!)


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow! This is the same Rex from the puppy power sliding video??? I have that video bookmarked in my favorites! What a handsome big boy he has grown up to be! Beautiful slide show! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great shots. Loved all the different camera angles. Golden's coat look gorgeous when the sun falls on them and sets them aglow.


----------



## IgorMele (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for replies. Taking pictures with Rex in it it's not very difficult. I just told him to sit and then he could sit still quite a long time, that gives me plenty of time to take pictures from different angles. Problems starts when he has to face in opposite direction...

Music background: The Kinks - Waterloo Sunset


----------

